# Sage smart grinder pro



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi just bought this today from John Lewis, got it for £180 using the price match option. I used Harts of Stur, they are actually selling the non pro model for this price but John Lewis still matched it.

Might be of some use to someone.


----------



## edd1e20 (Jan 23, 2015)

Great tip, thanks!

I submitted 2 'price match' request forms, one for the stainless steel version and one for the red version. I first got a response for the stainless steel version - it was rejected (quite rightly) because the Harts of Stur item is the older version as you say. However, a few hours later I got a response from the red version form which said they wouldn't match the price because it was a different colour than the Harts of Stur item, however they would be able to match the price for the stainless steel model! Just purchased! I guess you have to be lucky and get someone dealing with your request who doesn't spot it's the older model!

Thanks again!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Funnily I didn't notice that the Harts one wasn't the pro version until after I asked for a price match, like you say just lucky

y


----------

